# Bail Bonds for Spain



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Having read about Bail Bonds in here somwhere, on checking with my insurers Adrian Flux, I am told they are a thing of the past and they don't issue them as they are covered within the insurance policy and certificate. They confirm that is so with other insurance companies.

Going to Spain on Sunday 10th and needed to check, any thoughts?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

What you planning to do in Spain 8O 
Need a hand :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks.
From Santander, nomadic attitude west then down to Portugal and back east south of Madrid, then up to Pyranees, south west coast of France and back via Caen. Where the wind takes us with one or two ideas, one of them Monfrague for birding.

Picked up loads of tips from members in C&CC having asked for them, really helpful and of course since finding this gem of a website, much more added to ideas list. Any you can add will be appreciated.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Having read about Bail Bonds in here somwhere, on checking with my insurers Adrian Flux, I am told they are a thing of the past and they don't issue them as they are covered within the insurance policy and certificate. They confirm that is so with other insurance companies.
> 
> Going to Spain on Sunday 10th and needed to check, any thoughts?


 "Bail Bonds" have not been issued for a few years now.

Safeguard were issuing them in 2002 but I think they have stopped as well now.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot, something else not to worry about.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice campground at Monfrague.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bail Bonds*

Covered as part of your European Insurance. However, some companies like direct line or Privilege charge you extra per day for this. So I would advise you check with your insurers esp if you are taking a car.

Trev


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not a bank job then :lol:


> Bail Bonds


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah doing a runner with all of £50 worth of Euros!!

We've heard about that site in Monfrague especially for the birds.


----------

